# 1st Annual Bream World Championship



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a tournament a friend of mine is hosting....


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

where is it located?


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

It is located at the new Red Bay Cafe/ Grocery right on highway 81. Entries and weigh in with be held here.. more details to come.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

What are the boundaries?


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

We fishing it in your john boat boggs or am i gonna have to launch the whaler


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think I am fishing it with the father in law, he knows where are some slobs are.


----------

